# Quelles applications utilisez vous ?

## dioxmat

Juste par curiosite, qu'est ce que chacun d'entre vous utilise comme applis tous les jours ?

pour moi:

window manager : windowmaker, fluxbox

editeur : nedit

mail/news/web : mozilla

irc: xchat

visualisation dimages: feh, gqview

----------

## sergio

Window manager : KDE3

Applications :

konqueror (navigateur)

kmail

kbear (ftp)

koffice

the gimp

krusader

...et wine pour quelques applications windoze...

----------

## bemixam

KD3 / fluxbox

emacs

mozilla

gimp

gaim

xchat

gkrellm

frozen-bubble

----------

## sly

Suis-je le seul ? 

Evolution !!!

(a mon gout, le meilleur client mail toute plateforme ...)

----------

## b_Q

Allo

A dâte Oui sly,

(fluxbox aussi mais marche pas)

kde3 ici.

rxvt

Konsole

konqueror

	fish:b@P2.mon-res 

	oops plutöt

	fish://b@P2.mon-res 

Wow ça marche.

bye

----------

## TGL

bureau: sawfish2/gnome2

term: gnome-terminal

editeur: gvim

mail: sylpheed-claws

web: galeon

multimedia: xmms, mplayer

bureautique: latex, acroread

image: gimp, eog

jeux: frozzen-bubble, tuxracer, jumpnbump, lbreakout2

p2p: mldonkey

gravure: gcombust

et j'en oubli surement plein, evidemment.

----------

## meyerm

desktop environment: KDE

windowmanager: kwin

editeur: kate

mail: kmail

news: knode

navigateur: konqueror / mozilla

visualisation dimages: kuickshow / pixie

term: konsole

multimedia: xmms / mplayer

bureautique: latex / koffice / kghostview

image: gimp

scripting: bash / python

jeux: counter strike / day of defaet / tuxracer / lbreakout2 / armagetron and of course: bzflag(!)  :Very Happy: 

developement: console, editor, gcc / netbeans

Qu' est-ce que je remarque de l'absence est une tres bonne programme pour la manipulation d'images pour KDE. gimp n'est pas parfait et ce n'est pas pour kde.  :Smile: 

----------

## fmalabre

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Qu' est-ce que je remarque de l'absence est une tres bonne programme pour la manipulation d'images pour KDE. gimp n'est pas parfait et ce n'est pas pour kde. 

 

Je suis d'accord.

Tu voudrais en commencer un?

Mosfet a commencer a faire quelque chose, je ne me souviens plus du nom du prog...Last edited by fmalabre on Fri Sep 06, 2002 12:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sergio

 *fmalabre wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je suis d'accord.
> 
> Tu voudrais en commencer un?
> ...

 

Tu veux peut être parler de "PixiePlus" ??

----------

## meyerm

 *fmalabre wrote:*   

> Tu voudrais en commencer un?

 

Pour maintenant je prefere d'attendre a krita...  :Wink: 

----------

## fmalabre

 *sergio wrote:*   

> Tu veux peut être parler de "PixiePlus" ??

 

Non, c'est un autre prog qu'il a commence.

Mais je ne peux pas trouver le nom, j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a plus rien sur son site   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Olivier

Gnome 2, Sawfish, Gnome-terminal, Mozilla, Evolution, Emacs, Gcc/G++, Gqview, Nautilus, Ggv, Mplayer, Xmms, OpenOffice

----------

## Bouiaw

Je sais pas vous, mais moi, ça commence un peu à me brouter ( quelle belle expression   :Laughing:  ) cette séparation KDE/Gnome. Je veux pas déclencher une avalanche de Trolls, mais si il n'y avait qu'un standart, et que tout le monde s'y mettait à fond ... Je sais, vous allez me dire que comme ça on a le choix et tout et tout.

J'ai fais un rêve où on prendrai le meilleur des 2 ... Mais il est tard, ça doit être pour ça   :Wink: 

----------

## fmalabre

 *Bouiaw wrote:*   

> cette séparation KDE/Gnome.

 

C'est bien plus qu'une histoire de desktop.

La philosophie elle meme est completement differente.

Il y a d'un cote les pure unixiens, ils adorent le C (Unix est originellement ecrit en C), ils n'aiment pas le C++ (c'est plus lent que le C), ils n'ont pas de problemes a coder plus de ligne pour quelque chose de plus rapide. En gros c'est Gnome.

Puis il y a les programmeurs pensant qu'un language oriente objet est vraiment pratique pour une interface graphique. En plus un compagnie a develope toute une couche de base sur une tres belle architecture object, donc utilisons le. Ca c'est KDE.

Mixer les deux serait quelque chose d'equivalent a mixer Unix et Windows. Impossible crois tu? Certainement la meme chose pour les desktops.

D'un point de vu utilisateur, je trouve KDE plus sexy, et c'est ce que j'utilise. J'aime bien en general les applis qui tournent dessus.

J'ai cependant pas trouve quelque chose de bien pour remplacer MSMoney ou Quicken de Windows, j'ai donc commence mon propre projet de remplacement de ces softs sous KDE.

J'ai auparavant regarde KMyMoney et GnuCash mais aucun ne m'ont satisfaits.

Pour revenir au desktop, il y a des projets d'avoir une interface utilisateur commune entre les projets. Eventuellement ca viendra, mais la reunion des deux, j'y vrois pas.

----------

## meyerm

 *fmalabre wrote:*   

> J'ai cependant pas trouve quelque chose de bien pour remplacer MSMoney ou Quicken de Windows, j'ai donc commence mon propre projet de remplacement de ces softs sous KDE.

 

Je n'avait pas l'utiliser, mais est-ce que tu as deja regarder a  Kapital? Peut etre ce ca que tu cherches. (Mais ce n'est pas libre.)

 *fmalabre wrote:*   

> Eventuellement ca viendra, mais la reunion des deux, j'y vrois pas.

 

Je l'espere! Concurrence est bien  :Wink: 

----------

## bemixam

 *Bouiaw wrote:*   

> Je sais pas vous, mais moi, ça commence un peu à me brouter ( quelle belle expression   ) cette séparation KDE/Gnome. Je veux pas déclencher une avalanche de Trolls, mais si il n'y avait qu'un standart, et que tout le monde s'y mettait à fond ... Je sais, vous allez me dire que comme ça on a le choix et tout et tout.
> 
> J'ai fais un rêve où on prendrai le meilleur des 2 ... Mais il est tard, ça doit être pour ça  

 

n est ce pas ce qu essaie de faire redhat pour sa prochaine distrib ?

il me semble avoir vu un truc dans le genre ....

a verifier ....

----------

## fmalabre

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Je n'avait pas l'utiliser, mais est-ce que tu as deja regarder a  Kapital? Peut etre ce ca que tu cherches. (Mais ce n'est pas libre.)

 

Je ne veux pas payer pour ca, mais regarder les screenshots me donne des idees.

Merci pour le lien...

----------

## fmalabre

 *bemixam wrote:*   

> n est ce pas ce qu essaie de faire redhat pour sa prochaine distrib ?

 

Ils essaient de faire des desktops qui ont la meme apparence. Mais les differences sont bien la, meme si pas trop visible a l'oeil nue.

----------

## Bouiaw

 *bemixam wrote:*   

> 
> 
> n est ce pas ce qu essaie de faire redhat pour sa prochaine distrib ?
> 
> il me semble avoir vu un truc dans le genre ....
> ...

 

D'après ce que j'ai vu, il veulent unifier complétement les menus des 2  environnements, en utilisant leur propre collection d'icones. Mais je pense pas que ça aille plus, loin, étant donné les quelques tensions entre Redhat et Kde qui 'il y a eu ces derniers temps ...

----------

## bemixam

oui c est vrai que depuis un certain temps redhat favorisait gnome ...

et le fournissait par default.

ca n est effectivement peut etre qu au niveau du design qu ils essaient d unifier le truc.

----------

